# Timing Marks?



## brentjsimm (Sep 23, 2016)

It's a Bear Authority, single cam. This picture is not of my bow, but the same model that I pulled from a search. My question, are the highlighted holes supposed to line up with the string/cable? I looked at several searched pics of this bow, and just about each one shows is being rotated a little differently.


----------



## JDubleTap (Aug 30, 2016)

I think it depends on your draw length. No expert so someone please correct me if I'm wrong


Sent from over yonder


----------



## brentjsimm (Sep 23, 2016)

The draw length is changed by a module and draw stop, and doesn't effect the starting point of the cam. Upon looking at my bow yesterday, there's another hole that appears to define something, and is not for draw stop or the module. I added some twists to my string last night, and the two top holes line up with the string/cable, and the lower one seems to define the very bottom point of the bow when level. Some affirmation from somebody who knows would still be great.


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

Pick any mark or feature that you cams have in common symmetrically, and use them as the timing mark.
A good test is to see if the draw stops hit simultaneously at full draw. 
If you have a cable driven rest, disconnect it before checking this.

Do not get synchronization and timing confused, they both have their purpose.
The cams have to be synchronized, or each will go through its power cycle at a different time.
Timings best use is to fine tune draw length. 

I just checked the manual, and on page 14, it said the same thing that I said.
"If the cam system is out of time and the top stop hits before
the bottom stop, add twists into the control cable until both
stops hit at the same time. If the cam system is out of time,
and the bottom stop hits before the top stop, take twists out
of the control cable until both stops hit at the same time."
http://manuals.beararchery.com/2014/Owner's Manuals/Compound Bow Manual (Adult bows).pdf


----------

